

Ask HN: Can I send customers items from Amazon or Ebay from my personal account? - ikeboy

I had an idea that would entail visitors to my website to make a purchase using their credit card, and I would then fulfil it from Amazon or other online retailers, using my own methods of payment. (It&#x27;s a little more complicated than that, but this is the aspect I&#x27;m looking for advice on.)<p>Will that work as is? Will Amazon&#x2F;Ebay allow me to spend from my personal account and credit card to random addresses in many other states? Or do I need to order the items myself and ship them separately, which would make this much harder?<p>(I&#x27;m not worried about the fees. I&#x27;d rather not explain exactly what I&#x27;m referring to until I actually launch it.)
======
lsiunsuex
A few months ago, I had to order about 130 copies of the same book from
amazon.com all of them to be delivered to a different address, but paid from
the same CC.

While the orders went through, Amazon didn't like this and eventually sent us
an email roughly saying to stop doing this (which we did, it was a 1 time
thing)

It was a PITA, having to enter in each of the addresses, going through the
checkout process 130 times, etc... but was easier then having all 130 shipped
to my address, then re-packing them and mailing them out individually.

I don't think I'd build any kind of business around doing it this way; they
appear to not like it.

~~~
ikeboy
Could you perhaps send me a copy of that email (with identifying details
blocked out if you want?) It would hopefully mention which part of terms
doesn't allow it.

Also, would ordering it as a gift make any difference?

~~~
lsiunsuex
I don't think ordering as a gift makes a difference. The email, below.

Hello,

We're writing to you because we have concerns regarding the ordering behavior
on your Amazon.com account with an Amazon Prime membership. The shipping
activity by you or your invitees is similar to patterns we've seen when Amazon
Prime is used for reselling (as described in our Terms & Conditions).

This e-mail is a courtesy notice, and no action is being taken at this time.
We encourage you to continue using your Amazon Prime Membership according to
our Terms and Conditions, which you can view here:

www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=13819201

If future activity on your account continues to follow a pattern consistent
with reselling or shipping to customers, we may terminate your membership
without refund and without further warning.

If you think you received this message in error, or would like to clarify the
order activity, please contact us directly at pai@amazon.com.

We appreciate your cooperation and understanding.

Best regards,

Account Specialist. Amazon.com

~~~
ikeboy
That seems specifically Prime, which I don't have and isn't important to my
idea.

The page linked says

>Prime members are not permitted to purchase products for the purpose of
resale, rental, or to ship to their customers or potential customers using
Prime benefits.

I can't find similar language in the regular terms.

